# thunderbird3 + enigmail

## pablo_supertux

Hi

ich habe vor kurzem einen Update von thunderbird von der -bin Version 2.x auf die thunderbird-3 (dieses Mal alles selbst kompiliert) und enigmal 1.1.2 wurde mitkompiliert.

Jetzt fällt mir auf, dass es nicht mehr so geht wie bei Version 2.

Ich signiere alle meine E-Mail mit gnupg.

Wenn ich Mails anklicke, die ich mit dem alten Thunderbird geschickt habe, dann erscheint der Text aber die digitale Signatur sieht man nicht. Früher kam an der Quick-view Anzeige oberhalb der Sender/Empfänger-Information eine Status-Meldung von enigmal sehen, sowas wie "Signatiure valid", mit einem grünen Hintergrund, oder "Invalid Signature", usw. Jetzt ist es leer, als wäre nichts da.

Wenn ich mir aber selber eine Mail mit TB-3 schicke, dann wird signiert und ich sehe im Preview und/oder großes Fenster

```

-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----

Hash: SHA1

jjss

- -- 

Pablo Yanez Trujillo

http://www.sakuranohana.org

My public key: http://www.sakuranohana.org/gpg/shaoran.asc

-----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----

Version: GnuPG v2.0.16 (GNU/Linux)

iEYEARECAAYFAkyT1IQACgkQDzf8xo+0xRWipACeO7CE2WXu3ApiI4XQY4tEbViG

EAUAn2AvVGKO/5KvEWMDdOAVg5QLPZl4

=idZd

-----END PGP SIGNATURE-----

```

und enigmail meldet sich nicht, als wäre nichts signiert.

Mails, die verschlüsselt sind, fragen nach meinem Passphrase. Wenn ich das eingebe, bleibt aber der Inhalt unlesbar. Nur wenn ich auf "Antworten" klicke, bekmme ich den entschlüsselten Text.

Kann jemand das bestätigen? Hat jemand ein ähnliches Verhalten?

----------

## Josef.95

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Kann jemand das bestätigen? Hat jemand ein ähnliches Verhalten?

  Das sollte eigentlich problemlos funktionieren, hier tut es das mit thunderbird-3.1.3 und enigmail-1.1.2-r2

und soweit ich mich erinnere funktionierte das schon immer mit TB-3

Sorry eine Idee zur Lösung hab ich aktuell aber auch nicht parat...

----------

## Josef.95

Update:

Nachdem ich heute das Update auf thunderbird-3.1.4 und enigmail-1.1.2-r3 (stable aus dem mozilla Overlay) vornahm gibt es hier ähnliche Probleme. Einige ältere verschlüsselte und signierte Mails können nicht mehr als solche dargestellt werden, sie werden scheinbar gar nicht mehr als verschlüsselte Mail erkannt -- die Mail wird ohne Inhalt dargestellt und laut Info ist es auch keine Crypt Mail...

Ich testete es mal indem ich mir selbst ein paar verschlüsselte und signierte Mail zuschickte, dabei stellte sich heraus das wenn die Mail mit PGP/MIME versendet wurde es genau zu den schon genannten Problemen kommt, sprich die Mail wird nicht als verschlüsselt/signierte Mail erkannt und wird ohne Inhalt dargestellt.

Versendet man die Mail aber ohne PGP/MIME , dann klappt alles einwandfrei --> Mail wird mit Inhalt dargestellt und auch die Infos das es sich um eine gültige/ungültige verschlüsselte/signierte Mail handelt wird angezeigt.

Das ganze scheint also ein PGP/MIME Type Problem zu sein.

Falls also jemand hilfreiche Ideen, oder gar eine Lösung hierzu parat hat wäre auch ich dankbar.

----------

## pablo_supertux

na sowas, ich starte TB mit einem Hotkey von fluxbox aus mit

```

# .fluxbox/keys

None 236 :ExecCommand LANG=ja_JP.utf8 thunderbird

```

da ich mögliche Warnung lesen wollte, habe ich dann nur mit "thunderbird" in die Konsole gestartet und siehe da: die von mir beschriebene Probleme waren nicht da.

Ich habe meine Hotkeys zu

```

# .fluxbox/keys

None 236 :ExecCommand LANG=ja_JP thunderbird

```

,also ohne das utf8, verändert und seitdem geht es. Ich kann mir nicht erklären, warum seit dem Update LANG=ja_JP.utf8 Ärger macht.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., auch ein starten via 

```
$ LANG=de_DE.ISO-8859-1 LC_MESSAGES=de_DE.ISO-8859-1 thunderbird
```

 ändert das verhalten hier nicht.. (hatte bisher immer de_DE.UTF-8 verwendet)

Nungut, ich werde es es bei Gelegenheit noch mal mit einem frischem ~/.thunderbird Profil testen, denn das aktuell verwendete stammt noch aus TB-1 Zeiten.

----------

## pablo_supertux

und was wäre mit ?

```

LANG=de_DE LC_MESSAGES=de_DE thunderbird

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> und was wäre mit ?
> 
> ```
> 
> LANG=de_DE LC_MESSAGES=de_DE thunderbird
> ...

 

Danke für die Antwort

Aber nein, ein ändern der locale bringt hier keinen Unterschied, außer das in der Shell Umlaute nicht mehr korrekt dargestellt würden.

Auch die Standards wie 

```
LANG=en_US LC_MESSAGES=en_US
```

 oder auch ganz ohne utf8 ändert alles nichts.

Auch in den Logs kann ich nichts verdächtiges finden..., hier mal der Start von thunderbird aus einer Shell mit anschließendem Aufruf von einer Problem Mail http://paste.pocoo.org/show/265183/

Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist das alle Mails die nicht mehr angezeigt werden können einen Anhang "Teil 1.1 encrypted.asc" haben..

Vermutlich habe ich hier nur eine Einstellung falsch gesetzt. Doch da verwende ich fürs meiste eh die default Einstellungen, und es wurde auch nichts dran geändert. Ich hab die Einstellungen auch alle noch mal durchgesehen, hab es gar noch mal mit den defaults des Migration-Assistenten getestet, es ändert alles nichts...  :Confused: 

/edit:

Und wie bereits erwähnt, eine neu erstellte Mail die ohne PGP/MIME versendet wurde funkt nach wie vor einwandfrei. Die Log einer solchen Mail würde ich hier aber nur sehr ungern posten da doch viel Privates drin enthalten ist.

Ich bin mir eigentlich relativ sicher das es nur eine kleine Einstellungssache ist, nur ich komme nicht darauf welche genau...

Also falls noch jemand einen Tipp hat, nur her damit.

----------

## Solour

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem. Gibt es hierzu mittlerweile eine Lösung? Verschiedene Bug-Reports haben mich auch nicht weitergebracht...

Schöne Grüße

S

----------

